

Maps API Without Limitations? - chinyui

Hello,
I am looking for an Maps API that has No restrictions. Google Maps API doesnt allow more than 2.5k request.
Thank You
======
smoyer
Look at <http://www.mapstraction.com> ... It provides a common interface to
many map providers, one of which is completely open (open layers). More
importantly, you don't need to change your code if you decide to switch
providers (or in our case, allow our customers to choose). I hope this helps!

